# Competitive Space Marines this coming year?



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

So I'm considering getting a few more units painted up for this year's 'Ard Boyz tournament. Here is my question. Are there any competitive SM list that don't require a small investment? Here is a small rundown on the miniatures that I have, 4 tactical squads, 2 units of Sternguard (6x combi-meltas in all), 2x units of scouts (both regular and snipers) w/Telion, 2x rhinos, 1x razorback, 1x drop pod, 2x Vindicators, 10x assault marines with jump packs, 1x Land Raider, Land Speeder Storm, 2x chaplains (one with jump pack), 1x Libby, Pedro Kantor, Captain w/power sword and a dreadnought.

I assume that I could pick up a couple more drop pods and a unit of assault termies that I might be able to get a semi-competitive list out of this collection. Any feedback or experienced advice would be helpful.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i think you want to for-go pods, go for rhinos or razorbacks. theres something nice about being able to move continually that makes objective games easier. as for competative SM builds? Vulkan melta/TH spam is always nice.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Syko515 said:


> i think you want to for-go pods, go for rhinos or razorbacks. theres something nice about being able to move continually that makes objective games easier. as for competative SM builds? Vulkan melta/TH spam is always nice.


I'm not familiar with the Vulkan melta/TH spam?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Take Vulkan, then spam meltaguns & TH/SS Terminators. Simples.

Edit* I always like the horde Marines lists, 60-80 Marines are quite tricky to kill in 6 turns


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Since I have Crimson Fists and have geared this collection to a Pedro Kantor list I would feel cheesy using Vulkan. That being said I did say a competitive list...so, maybe I should say with the contingency of Pedro. Vote Pedro. Any thoughts?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Pedro isn't as bad, but still is light cheese. Max out on Sternguard units.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Surely the point of pedro Kantor is for Sternguard Spam? too be honest, you can make a quite a good list with what you have

Pedro

Sternguard 

Sternguard

Scouts(Snipers)

Vanguard(Use your Assault Marines) 

Vindicator

Vindicator

Dreadnought, DP

Stay back and blat stuff with Vindicators and snipers. Send Sternguard forward to rapid fire annhilate a unit whilst simultaenosly rape them with Vanguard and Drop.Poding Dreadnought.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

sphere830 said:


> Since I have Crimson Fists and have geared this collection to a Pedro Kantor list I would feel cheesy using Vulkan. That being said I did say a competitive list...so, maybe I should say with the contingency of Pedro. Vote Pedro. Any thoughts?


There's no such thing as a cheese army or any of that crap that you read about on the 'net.

There's especially no such thing as cheese in 'Ard Boyz where the entire idea is to take the strongest army you can and do the best you can with it. I'd stay away from Pedro when it comes to 'Ard Boyz lists as I think there are better alternatives (like Vulkan, or a Captain on a Bike).

Check out VT2's Space Marine Codex Review here. Read it in its entirety to get a firm grasp on how to wield Codex: Space Marines. Write up an army list and e-mail it to the blog owners and have them critique it. This is your best chance of doing well in 'Ard Boyz.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

OrdoMalleus said:


> Surely the point of pedro Kantor is for Sternguard Spam? too be honest, you can make a quite a good list with what you have
> 
> Pedro
> 
> ...


I would assume the list needs to be legal, so more than 1 troops choice


----------



## Glasqul (Sep 17, 2009)

sphere830 said:


> I'm not familiar with the Vulkan melta/TH spam?


I have seen a few examples.One is like this, if my memory serves me correctly.

*HQ*
Vulkan

*Elite*
TH/SS Termies. Somewhere between 5 and 8 depending on points.

Ironclad Dreadnought with MM and HF.
Drop pod

Ironclad Dreadnought with MM and HF.
Drop pod

*Troop*
10 x Tac. squad with MM and Flamer
Rhino

*Troop*
10 x Tac. squad with MM and Flamer
Rhino

*Fast*
Landspeeder MM/HF

Landspeeder MM/HF
*
Heavy Support*

Thunderfire cannon

Thunderfire cannon

Land Raider redeemer (Optional, depending on point size)





I believe this is about the list he used. One time for a 1500p tournament, and another time in a 1850p.

If you will create something similar I believe you will have to add/remove land raider and edit size on termie squad depending on points level.

It worked pretty well for him, think he landed on a 3rd place the first year, and something similar the second year. How functional the list is will probably depend a bit on the metagame, but it is one of the better SM lists I have seen. Have seen something similar with Vindicators instead of ironclads too, probably is a cheaper option for you.

Have also played against a SM biker list which was quite good, but you probably do not want to buy an entire new army :laugh:

Best regards
Robin


----------



## Kuolema (Nov 4, 2010)

Katie is spot on, 3++ is excellent for competitive players.
If your interested in vulcan you might want to read this;
http://kirbysblog-ic.blogspot.com/2010/11/vulkan-should-he-always-be-used.html


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Glasqul said:


> I have seen a few examples.One is like this, if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> *HQ*
> Vulkan
> ...


It seems that most people use duel Landspeeders with MM/HF for support. I'm certainly considering these as future acquisition. I do have a (God Hammer) Land Raider and I'm decking my terminators that I already have, which is six total, with a H. Flamer, 4x chainfists and the sergeant with a power sword. 
I know assault termies are best, but I'm trying to outfit what I have. Maybe in the future I will get some assault termies and a Redeemer/Crusader LR. But for now will try and utilize what I can.

I have never played against a biker list.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Crusaders are really where it's at, as far as LRs go. For that matter, I'd probably avoid just running a single raider. You hit "all of my eggs in one basket" syndrome a little too fast.

Not that that's particular constructive, but redundancy and the ability to give your opponent's target priority fits is a rather important aspect of things.


----------

